# Rec Tec Mini - who has one and how to get more smoke?



## nwolfe88 (Mar 2, 2016)

I actually haven't even got mine yet, but was wondering what the possibilities are for adding more smoke? I have an amaze-n-tube smoker, but I've heard of people putting wood chunks on the heat deflector as well. Any other creative ways you guys have come up with to add more smoke?


----------



## nwolfe88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Nobody?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2016)

I don't have a Pellet Pooper YET, but from my research the AMNTS is a popular choice. I saw the Smoke Daddy unit and heavy deflector plate  mod that they claim can take Chunks to make more smoke. I see it is adjustable so the Chunks can be moved on or off the flame as needed. I would fear just putting Chunks on any type of deflector would lead to Flare-Ups, uneven temps and Grease Fires. Trust in the Tube and experiment with Chunks cautiously...JJ


----------



## nwolfe88 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok - I may just see how it works without the drip pan and go from there.


----------



## westby (Mar 7, 2016)

I personally wouldn't mess with the drip pan.  It will mess with your temps and possibly lead to flare ups.  I bought my dad a mini (I have the 680), and I think that it puts out a good amount of smoke at temps around 225.  If you want more, add the tube.  With the tube, you will get more smoke than you would ever need.  I know a few guys that put some thin sliced chunks on top of their heat deflector (between the deflector and the drip pan) for added smoke, but this obviously won't last for more than an hour or two.


----------



## nwolfe88 (Mar 9, 2016)

Got my Rec Tec mini - did the initial burn in at 400 degrees with my maverick probe right in the middle of the grate about 1 inch over it, and it read 360 the whole time. Big difference in readings between the grill and maverick.

I set the grill to 225, keeping the Maverick in the same spot, and it read 216. A lot better, but not perfect like I've seen others with Rec Tec's.

Any suggestions?


----------



## westby (Mar 9, 2016)

First - make sure you validate your maverick probe.

If that is ok, pull the temp probe out just a hair from the edge of the grill (don't break it - just flex it - moving it 1/16 to 1/8 of an inch can make a difference).

If that doesn't work - call Rec Tec.  They may be able to walk you through a minor controller adjustment.

LW


----------



## nwolfe88 (Mar 9, 2016)

How do I validate the maverick probe
?


----------



## westby (Mar 9, 2016)

Stick the probe (just the probe - not the wire) in boiling water.  Should read 212 (give or take a few degrees).


----------



## nwolfe88 (Mar 9, 2016)

20160308_193823.jpg



__ nwolfe88
__ Mar 9, 2016






Not sure if the bracket touching the grates would mess with the reading?


----------



## mowin (Mar 9, 2016)

That clip isnt hurting anything.   Do the boiling water test to see if your probe is accurate as mentioned above.


----------



## nwolfe88 (Mar 10, 2016)

Maverick passed the boiling water test. It's not that big of a deal. At 225 (grill reading) the Mav was showing 215 so not too concerned. I'll just adjust the grill if needed.


----------

